# medium town Canada restaurant themes



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just for the heck of it, I'd like to come up with some theme Ideas that might go well in my hometown, we already have lots of restaurants but not alot do well. The population is around 90,000. It is a big rodeo/cowboy town, also here you either love hockey or you hate hockey,most especially when it comes to the Blazers(this town gets a virus every spring it's called the WHL playoffs,everyone even if they hate hockey, goes what the media calls Blazer Crazy), we're also a college town and a retirement town as well. so you can see coming up with something to please everyone is a bit of a challenge. I don't actually plan on opening anything up in the near future, I'm just interested to see what kind of ideas that you can come up with, the more humorous the better.
Thank you,
Jeff


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

'scuse me?


----------

